# They Got Me - My Facebook is Down



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2013)

Heard about those 2 million+ passwords that were stolen? 

I think they got my Facebook account, because it has simply ... vanished. 

Roomie still has her account working fine from this computer, but when I try to log in all I get is a blank screen. Actually I'm not quite sure at this point whether it's a direct result of the stolen passwords, but I also don't believe in coincidence. Facebook hasn't sent me any notification yet, so I'm sitting back and waiting for a day or two.

Not a huge deal - I'm not on there 24/7 nor do I derive income from it - but it'll be a pain to reacquire the people that matter if I have to start all over again.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 5, 2013)

Have you tried the NSA? they may have it stored on file for you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Phil, they were talking about it on the news...glad I don't use facebook.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Have you tried the NSA? they may have it stored on file for you.



You're so cute - in a warped sort of way, of course! nthego:



SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear that Phil, they were talking about it on the news...glad I don't use facebook.



Yeah, these are the times to be grateful if you don't use it.

See, everything happens for a reason, even if we don't know what that reason is ... a while back I was trying to use Facebook as a profit center and I just kept hitting wall after wall of resistance, so I chucked the project. Imagine if I had succeeded ... I'd be a-cussin' like Yosemite Sam right about now.


----------



## Rainee (Dec 5, 2013)

Says this today on line.. see info in link at the bottom of this message   this is interesting I only access it to visit my friends and groups like history groups etc.. but it says this as it states on the bottom of this clip.." users can protect their accounts by activating Login Approvals and Login Notifications in their security settings."
I`ll have to check that and see what it is.. thanks for the warning and will look and see how to make it safe.. sorry Phil hope it all works out in the end.. I don`t have twitter or linkeldon or other ones ... wonder how the Governments get on as they use it all the time.. but I haven`t checked in there what they post on there... not bothered ... too many other things better to do..

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/ha...n-facebook-google-passwords/story?id=21109910


----------



## Michael. (Dec 6, 2013)

.




On the other hand look at what you are missing.



.​


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh no! Hmmm....my face book is working just fine.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry Phil. ..  You must be very popular buddy!! ..  I checked my ole Twitter account, Gmail, etc.  .. all seem in working order.
I could never bring myself to sign on to Facebook .. I've been tempted many times, but never went through with it.

I love those 16 types of people on Facebook Michael !! ..  that's great stuff.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, here's the update: I seem to be back on Facebook. 

Got up this morning, tried to log in and boom, there I was. No explanations, no warnings, no emails to inform me of any temporary outages, nothing. Just back on.

Strange thing is, I don't know whether it was a relief or another concern. At this point I'm pretty much blasé, because as soon as I got on I saw the same list of people Michael had posted, doing all the same things. I hadn't received any marriage proposals from sexy Russian gals, I hadn't made any money and no one offered free pizza delivery, so life just goes on.

Needless to say, passwords for ALL sites have been changed. 

Thanks all for your comments and well-wishes.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 6, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, here's the update: I seem to be back on Facebook.


Phew! what a relief! :sentimental:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

Facebook Down?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 7, 2013)

That's an excellent point and I thank you for bringing it up. 

I regularly receive emails containing highly questionable links that are supposedly sent by my "friends" and I don't want to become one of the senders.

The advice you received, while it would probably keep you safe, would also cripple the very reason people shop online. In other words, although you're smart to order by phone, you should also realize that there are just as many scams using phones as there are using the 'Net. Granted that worms, Trojans, bugs etc. are out there and actively trying to invade your computer, but it's just a case of devoting - oh, I don't know, let's say 40 hours a week - to scanning your computer for them. layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 7, 2013)

For many years I've been the recipient of the "paranoid" label, but like most labels it doesn't bother me, because I know that it has done more good than harm. It isn't as if my every waking breath is devoted to watching and waiting; it's just that I'm not trusting and blind like so many others. 

And even with that level of awareness, they managed to hit my FB account. That's impressive. Kudos to the hackers. But then, all they have is my screen name and the old password - it isn't as if they got anything of value. 

And I agree that a phone call would have been a better idea, but hey, the girl is 16 - she's impulsive and thought she was doing the right thing. Hopefully the sight of you standing there with the gun taught her an important life-lesson.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2013)

Beware .. both of those,   guns_ and_ computers, can be dangerous to your health .. ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------

